# An article on aquarium photography



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw this and thought I'd share.
http://www.cameraporn.net/2007/11/19/quick-tips-6-tips-for-bulletproof-aquarium-photography/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, that will be helpful.


----------

